# Rotary Table for a PM932-M



## Plas62 (Feb 1, 2015)

I'm looking at buying a rotary table for my PM932-M. A 6" horizontal / vertical table is big enough for the jobs I plan to do. 

Does anyone know if a 6" R/T will fit my table properly or would I need to go with an 8"?

Jim


----------



## darkzero (Feb 1, 2015)

I have a PM45 & I made the mistake of buying a 6" RT & it did not fit the table. The handwheel hit the edge of the table before it lined up with the middle slots. I could have used it on the outer slot or use a riser for it but I did not want to do that again as I did with my super spacer. Also in the vertical position the slots did not line up with the table slots.

I can't account for other style RTs but for the style I favor I had to go with an 8" & I'm very glad I did. I didn't want to go with an 8" because of the weight but I'm glad I _had_ to because of the working area it gives (the 6" was too small for me). Fit's perfect as it bolts right up to the table without needing anything else & the slots line up in the vertical position.


----------



## wrmiller (Feb 1, 2015)

Thanks Will (I think).

I have a 6" rotary that I use on my PM25, but haven't tried it on the 9.5"x39.5" table of my big mill yet. I just assumed it would work. But you're saying yours was too small? And I have my X-axis glass scale on the front of the table so I'm suspecting it's going to be worse in my case. But now that you've put this in my head I will have to at least try putting the rotary on the big table to see if it fits.


----------



## GA Gyro (Feb 1, 2015)

wrmiller19 said:


> Thanks Will (I think).
> 
> I have a 6" rotary that I use on my PM25, but haven't tried it on the 9.5"x39.5" table of my big mill yet. I just assumed it would work. But you're saying yours was too small? And I have my X-axis glass scale on the front of the table so I'm suspecting it's going to be worse in my case. But now that you've put this in my head I will have to at least try putting the rotary on the big table to see if it fits.



Will,

Would be interested in what you find...

I am looking at getting a hor/vert rotary table... am thinking 10".  

Look here:  www.utoole.com
Seems this place is just a few miles from my home... there goes any tool budget discipline... :lmao:


----------



## tmarks11 (Feb 1, 2015)

GA said:


> I am looking at getting a hor/vert rotary table... am thinking 10".



I hope you are also thinking "overhead crane", because I would not want to load and unload that by hand (118# vs. 83# for 8" and 66# for 6").  Nor would I want to leave it on my mill table.


----------



## darkzero (Feb 1, 2015)

wrmiller19 said:


> Thanks Will (I think).
> 
> I have a 6" rotary that I use on my PM25, but haven't tried it on the 9.5"x39.5" table of my big mill yet. I just assumed it would work. But you're saying yours was too small? And I have my X-axis glass scale on the front of the table so I'm suspecting it's going to be worse in my case. But now that you've put this in my head I will have to at least try putting the rotary on the big table to see if it fits.



I'm not sure what style RT you have but the 6" I had was also a Vertex, same as my 8" but smaller. The handhwheel does noes not sit flush with the bottom of the RT so the dial hit the edge the of the table before it could line up with the middle table slot. Even if it were to clear, I would not have been able to disengage the worm as the handwheel swings down to disengage.

I have a 9" table & my 8" only has 3/4" from the edge of the table.







And with the handwheel swung down to disengage the worm, the handle has only 3/8" clearance. As you can see I have my X-axis scale mounted on the back of the table as my my power feed limits are mounted on the front.


----------



## darkzero (Feb 1, 2015)

GA said:


> I am looking at getting a hor/vert rotary table... am thinking 10".
> 
> Look here:  www.utoole.com
> Seems this place is just a few miles from my home... there goes any tool budget discipline... :lmao:



Damn, my secret budget vendor has been discovered! :rofl:




tmarks11 said:


> I hope you are also thinking "overhead crane", because I would not want to load and unload that by hand (118# vs. 83# for 8" and 66# for 6").  Nor would I want to leave it on my mill table.



Agreed. Even with my 8", I will not lug it around with the chuck mounted on it. Sucks that I have to spend more time setting up but I'm not going to break my back. I already have to deal with my 6.5" super spacer which is heavier.

I suppose different style RTs weights are different but my 6" Vertex was only just over 25 lbs., it was pretty small. My 8" does weigh about that though.

I remmeber when my shop instuctor told me, "just go grab that rotary table over there to do the next op". Well sure, ok, no problem. It was a 10" or 12" Moore, I forget, but obviously I was not able to carry it myself!


----------



## wrmiller (Feb 1, 2015)

I have a nice, barely used Griz 6", the one with the meehanite base and it too has the handwheel sticking below the base (I store it upside down). Not going to own two, and won't give away a practically brand new RT for 1/2 price just because someone says that's all it's worth.

Guess I'll just mount it on some 123 blocks when I need to use it on the big mill. Or maybe some 246s.


----------

